# Partage multimédia Mac Livebox TV



## xavierdedouai (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Voilà, je suis depuis peu abonné au service Tv par Internet d'Orange. Tout marche très bien (sauf quand Internet ne marche pas), c'est vraiment génial d'autant plus que l'on peut revoir certains programmes. De plus, la Livebox TV est presque un lecteur multimédia : en effet, on peut lire des fichiers multimédias (films, musique et photos) soit en connectant un support en USB sur la Livebox TV, soit en accédant aux fichiers stockés sur un ordinateur du réseau (via le protocole uPnP). Pour cela, il faut configurer l'ordinateur de telle sorte qu'il partage ses fichiers multimédias sur le réseau. Sur Mac OS X, Orange propose sur son site un logiciel serveur, Serveur Multimédia pour Mac qui remplit cette fonction. Voulant profiter de cette option proposée par la Livebox TV, j'ai donc installé ce logiciel sur mon Mac qui tourne avec Léopard. Seulement au bout d'une semaine d'utilisation, j'ai été déçu par le logiciel qui ne propose que le minimum et qui plus est instable et lent. Voulant passer à la vitesse supérieure, j'ai téléchargé et activé le logiciel serveur Twonky Media Server pour Mac. Ce serveur propose plusieurs fonctions, gère plusieurs protocoles, et permet notamment une fonction d'encodage pour la musique (en MP3), pour les images (en JPEG) et pour les vidéos (MPEG-2, MPEG-4, Flash et encore un autre format) en temps réel. C'est surtout la dernière fonction, celle me permettant d'encoder directement mes vidéos en temps réel qui m'intéresse : en effet, toutes mes vidéos ne sont pas lisibles par la Livebox et je trouve dommage de devoir les reconvertir en MPEG-4 pour pouvoir les lires, c'est une perte de temps et d'espace disque. Pour activer cette focnction, il faut au préalable télécharger les codecs FFMPEG pour pouvoir en profiter. C'est ce que j'ai donc fait suivant les instructions du site officiel de FFMPEG, en utilisant la commande 





> svn checkout svn://svn.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg


 dans le terminal (j'ai MacPorts d'installé). Les codecs se sont donc installés dans le repertoire 





> /Xavier/ffmpeg


 (sauf si je me trompe). Ensuite, j'ai voulu cocher la case permettant d'activer la fonction d'encodage en temps réel dans l'interface du serveur, sauf que cette case était toujours grise, comme toutes les autres d'ailleurs. En cherchant un peu sur Internet, j'ai lu qu'il fallait spécifier l'emplacement des codecs dans le fichier 





> twonkyvision-mediaserver.in


, que je ne trouve pas. De plus, sur le site où j'ai trouvé ces informations, il est précisé d'installer le package ffmpeg avec la commande 





> which ffmpeg > /mnt/ext/opt/twonkymedia/cgi-bin/ffmpeg.location


, qui renvoie une erreur dans le terminal (fichier nom spécifié, sic !). Il faut installer, selon ce site, le package FFMPEG avec la commande 





> IPKG


, qui n'existe pas dans le terminal. Il faut d'abord, toujours selon le site, installer d'abord le QPKG appelé Optware-ipkg. Argh , je ne le trouve pas pour Mac OS X. Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît, j'aimerais tant regarder mes films sur ma télévision  plutôt que devant l'écran d'ordinateur .


----------



## xavierdedouai (6 Septembre 2010)

Personne ne peut m'aider. J'ai installé les codecs FFMPEG avec l'installeur officiel, mais je ne peux toujours pas cocher les cases de transcodage. Apparemment, il faut spécifier le chemin des codecs dans le fichier de configuration de Twonky, oui mais quel est ce fichier ? Et où est il ?


----------



## alibobo 31 (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé twonkymedia server sur mon imac et je rencontre un problème de finalisation au moment de l'insatllation, j'ai acheté une licence sur le site de twonky mais je ne peux accéder au paramétrage. lorsque twonky se lance, avec firefox ou safari, on me demande une authentification avec un mode de passe:  Le site http://localhost:9000 demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe. Le site indique : « iMac-de-Ali-Mokadem.local »i

Comment puis-je régler ce problème?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## exocet_39 (23 Janvier 2011)

alibobo 31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> lorsque twonky se lance, avec firefox ou safari, on me demande une authentification avec un mode de passe:  Le site http://localhost:9000 demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe.



J'ai le même problème quand je veux configurer le serveur.

Oû trouver le nom et le mot de passe???


----------

